# Button Methode aufrufen



## mc_java (26. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche mich gerade etwas an einer gui und langsam dreh ich durch. Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie ich wenn ich auf einen Button drücke eine einfache Methode in einem Textfeld ausgegeben wird ?.


Methode:

  public void ausgabe(){
  System.out.println("Hallo")}

  soll in dem Textfeld erscheinen:


```
import com.cloudgarden.layout.AnchorConstraint;
import com.cloudgarden.layout.AnchorLayout;
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.GridBagLayout;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JProgressBar;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import javax.swing.JTextField;
import javax.swing.JTextPane;

import javax.swing.WindowConstants;
import javax.swing.SwingUtilities;


public class NewJFrame extends javax.swing.JFrame {

	{
		//Set Look & Feel
		try {
			javax.swing.UIManager.setLookAndFeel("com.jgoodies.looks.plastic.PlasticLookAndFeel");
		} catch(Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}

	private JButton jButton1;
	private JTextPane jTextPane1;
	private JButton jButton3;
	private JButton jButton2;

	/**
	* Auto-generated main method to display this JFrame
	*/
	
	public void test(){
		System.out.println("Hallo");
	}
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
			public void run() {
				NewJFrame inst = new NewJFrame();
				inst.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
				inst.setVisible(true);
			}
		});
	}
	
	public NewJFrame() {
		super();
		initGUI();
	}
	
	
	private void initGUI() {
		try {
			AnchorLayout thisLayout = new AnchorLayout();
			setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
			getContentPane().setLayout(thisLayout);
			{
				jTextPane1 = new JTextPane();
				getContentPane().add(jTextPane1, new AnchorConstraint(47, 653, 378, 339, AnchorConstraint.ANCHOR_REL, AnchorConstraint.ANCHOR_REL, AnchorConstraint.ANCHOR_REL, AnchorConstraint.ANCHOR_REL));
				jTextPane1.setText("jTextPane1");
				jTextPane1.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(243, 142));
			}
			{
				jButton3 = new JButton();
				getContentPane().add(jButton3, new AnchorConstraint(229, 194, 294, 39, AnchorConstraint.ANCHOR_REL, AnchorConstraint.ANCHOR_REL, AnchorConstraint.ANCHOR_REL, AnchorConstraint.ANCHOR_REL));
				jButton3.setText("Objekt suchen");
				jButton3.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(120, 28));
			}
			{
				jButton2 = new JButton();
				getContentPane().add(jButton2, new AnchorConstraint(141, 194, 203, 39, AnchorConstraint.ANCHOR_REL, AnchorConstraint.ANCHOR_REL, AnchorConstraint.ANCHOR_REL, AnchorConstraint.ANCHOR_REL));
				jButton2.setText("Objekt löschen");
				jButton2.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(120, 27));
			}
			{
				jButton1 = new JButton();
				
				getContentPane().add(jButton1, new AnchorConstraint(47, 195, 115, 40, AnchorConstraint.ANCHOR_REL, AnchorConstraint.ANCHOR_REL, AnchorConstraint.ANCHOR_REL, AnchorConstraint.ANCHOR_REL));
				jButton1.setText("Objekt hinzufügen");
				jButton1.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(120, 29));
				
				
			}
			pack();
			this.setSize(782, 463);
		} catch (Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
	
	

}
```







Danke !!!


----------



## Landei (26. Okt 2008)

```
public NewJFrame() {
      super();
      initGUI();
      jButton1.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
          jTextPane1.setText("public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent ae) {\n" +
             "  public void ausgabe(){System.out.println(\"Hallo\");\n}");
          }
      });
}
```


----------



## mc_java (26. Okt 2008)

Hallo, erstmal vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Es ging mir nicht darum, dass ein einfacher Text ausgegeben wird. Ich möchte gerne die Methode im Textfeld aufrufen durch den Button. ???


----------



## Marco13 (26. Okt 2008)

Dort wird setText aufgerufen. Wenn's das nicht ist, mußt du deine Frage präzisieren.


----------

